# Ultimate Home Theater Guide



## freaksavior (Nov 18, 2009)

Building the ultimate home theater PC has been a challenge for any enthusiast and manufactures, especially with products like the Apple, TV (TM) and the new Logitech Box, and don;t forget the WD TV. Those are just a few devices for audio and video that are out there, but what about gaming? Well there is the PS3. It does a good job as a HTPC because it has Blu-Ray, DVD, Games, Music, Server-ish type stuff and seems like a good choice, right? Well what about those pesky MKV files and that cool logo that says “DTS-HD MSTR.” Hmm, not going to get that out of a ps3. What about web browsing? Well it’s kinda there. So building the all-in-one solution is a challenge. In this guide, that is what we hope to achieve.

This guide is going to give you the know how to build a fully working, and fully digital HTPC and library without every having to put in a dvd or Blu Ray again. Copying these DVDs or blu rays (as far as I am concerned) is legal, only if you own the disc, that doesn't mean borrowing your neighbors or renting from red box/blockbuster/netflix. So with that said. Lets get started. 

*Step 1:The hardware*

First things first is you need to decide what this machine is going to actually be used for. This can be determined pretty quickly and easily. Think about who is using it and what it will be used for.

Take my computer for example.  

Intel Core i7 930 @ 4Ghz
6gb DDR3 @ 1600
Ati 5850 using HDMI for bitstreaming
500GB hard drive + 750Gb
EVGA Micro X58
NZXT Rouge
Samsung DVD drive
Samsung 650a40 LCD
Pioneer Elite TXH-01


I use this for everything. Gaming, surfing the web, ripping and watching movies, and some photo editing. This, for most people, is going to be over kill. 

The second rig, 

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300
4gb DDR2 800mhz Ram
onboard 9300gt
Xonar HDAV (optical Out)
320Gb Hard Drive
MSI p7n digital
Antec Fusion 430 Case
LG HDVD/Blu Ray drive
Pioneer VSX-816
Samsung 650A46

The last setup is ideal for most situations. plenty of power without being overkill, but definitely not under kill either. You want to make sure that the video card, your receiver for surround sound (if applicable) and your TV are HDCP compliant. 

A key feature to almost every home theater are the following: 







To decode these there are a couple options.
The Asus Xonar HDAV slim (Should come with Arcsoft)





Asus Xonar deluxe (Should come with Arcsoft)





The ATI HD 5 and 6 Series- (Need to purchase Arcsoft)
these cards come with the option of bit streaming your sound, meaning your receiving will decode the audio. 





The above sound card comes equipped with HDMI for Bit streaming your HD audio. 

These sound card are not necessary if you are going to use two channel or if you use the built in digital optical or digital coaxial out on the backside of your computer. 

Lets talk about cables for a few minutes.


*Video Cables*

Best - HDMI - Best quality with the best sound
Better - DVI - same as HDMI without audio, must use another cable for sound.
Good - VGA - Analog video, good, but not best, must also use a calbe for your sound.
Okay - Component - Don't even try with a home theater computer. 

*Audio Cables*
Best - HDMI - Carries 7.1 uncompressed audio.
Better -  Toslink - (AKA Optical) carried 5.1 up to 1.5mb for dts.
Good - Coaxial - Same as Toslink (optical)
Okay - RCA - Red and white - 2 channel analog audio
But for this guide, I am going using the Xonar HDAV Deluxe

*Step 2:
Software*

The software you use can be different than the software that I am using, for my guide, I used the following, and this is what worked for me. 





SlySoft Virtual Cone Drive
http://www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html
If you rip your movies in ISO format, this will auto mount your ISO.





Index and play all your movies from 7MC or VMC. Easiest indexing software I have used. 
http://www.mymovies.dk/download.aspx/ (download the first one “My Movies for Windows Media Center”).





Although this is a 100% free software to do the same as mymovies, I tried it but didn't like it, you on the other hand might have better luck.
www.mediabrowser.tv 






TotalMedia Theatre 3 Platinum 
The ultimate high-definition movie experience. Supporting Blu Ray, HD-DVD, MKV, Bit Streaming ETC. I strongly suggest this software, it works with all movies I have played uses bitstreaming and does play MKV.





AnyDVD HD - Ripping those Blu Rays to your hard drive. Although slysoft is about $150, it's worth it, it is simply the best.
http://www.slysoft.com

DVDFAB HD will also work if you want to skip anydvdHD 




http://www.dvdfab.com/blu-ray-copy.htm

VLC probably the best free video player. It supports basically everything you can play.




http://www.videolan.org/vlc/





WIndows Vista or Windows 7 Home Premium or higher 





Decodes the audio codecs (not needed if you are using the xonar HDAV or the ATI 5XXX)
http://www.shark007.net
http://www.ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter
After you have bought/downloaded your software, installed all your hardware, your os, and your  drivers, let’s start installing the rest of your software.


MyMovies3 -





When prompted install the first option. Standalone if you are using this on your pc only and no server. If you are using this to connect to a server use client)

After my movies is completed you will have two new applications. One for 7MC and the other My Moves Collection Manager. This indexes your movies and loads them into 7MC.

*Step 3:
Ripping and importing*

Lets get started ripping. With AnyDVD HD installed put a Blu Ray or DVD into your drive.

Open AnyDVD Ripper and rip your movie to your desired destination (if it is a NAS or a server select that by clicking on the folder, and navigating to that location). Once the rip is complete you will need to close anydvdHD and open up my movies collection manager. Click on File>Import>Folder Content. Browse to the where the dvd/blu-ray was ripped and look in the folder content for the movie you just ripped. 





My Movies will add the title into the program and look like this. 





The Yellow circle is for multiple disc (like seasons of shows, multiple discs etc.).





Assuming you imported a title with multiple discs the next step you want to take is to click the Discs button (circled in yellow) and then you will have the prompt (on the right side of the picture) pop open, with Disc 1-XX. In this case, Heroes - Season 1 has 7 discs. Click the disc you wish to find. Under *"location Type (Side A)"*, from the drop down select *"online folder"*. It will open the box on the left (like in the picture). Again, browse for the disc content from the dvd you ripped and add select it. 






If you import a DVD or Blu-Ray and it give you the wrong information there is a option to fix this.

Click Title on the top left





Change Title Data





After there will be 5 tabs. Select your method of serach





Search for you movie. When you found it. Select it and hit change





After that is complete, open up 7MC and your Media Center should look just like this.





Multi Disc Playback and Looks in menu.





To change the order they are set in, hit up on your keyboard or up with a remote and it will organize them in many different ways to your liking. 





Getting DTS-HD and DD + to work

Install Shark 007 Windows 7 Codec Pack. This will install all the programs and codecs you need to play DD/+ and DTS/HD audio.
Many people are against codec packs. This is understandable but, I tried with several others, k-lite, cccp and trying just the AC3 Filter and FFDshow, they didn't work. Shark007 Codec Pack for Windows 7 had everything i needed to get this working. 

Mine is configured like this and it plays all audio files in 7MC





*Step 3b:
Alternate ripping*

If you do not want to rip the entire 45gb blu ray, there is another solution to this without loosing the quaility, or the audio.

Using roughly the same method as before you will use DVDFAB HD to rip only the movie portion of this disc. 
Open up DVDFAB HD and select DVD Copy movie only, you have the choice of stripping the blu ray audio. THis will apply to DVD as well, select Copy DVD and main title only.

I am not 100% sure what format it puts it in, I would assume m2ts or MKV files.

After it is done with the rip, follow the steps from 3A for importing the files.


To have My Movies automatically open these files with another player open of My moives, select tools, and then options. Click on external players, and then for "Other Files" select the drop down and select VLC.

Now, every movie without a ISO,IMG,VOB, or M2TS is going to open with VLC.


***Optional***


Running either a NAS with raid options or a server (Server 2003, 2008, or WHS)  Raid is recommended but it is not a backup system encase of failure.  Raid 5 is Striped set with distributed parity or interleave parity requiring 3 or more disks. Distributed parity requires all drives but one to be present to operate; drive failure requires replacement, but the array is not destroyed by a single drive failure. Upon drive failure, any subsequent reads can be calculated from the distributed parity such that the drive failure is masked from the end user. The array will have data loss in the event of a second drive failure and is vulnerable until the data that was on the failed drive is rebuilt onto a replacement drive. A single drive failure in the set will result in reduced performance of the entire set until the failed drive has been replaced and rebuilt.

For people who plan to use their HTPC with a TV card and need to control a Cable or Satellite box, this may help.

 Human_error's guide to USB IR receivers and media... USB IR Reciever/remote guide

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

Disclaimer*
All of the pictures are taken from the respectable owners. I take no responsibility for your actions or how you use this guide. I do hope you use it for a legal purpose. Feel free to add or distribute this in anyway, shape or form. 

V1.00 - Original
V1.01 - Added more sound options
V1.02 - Added Title Change information
V1.03 - Fixed Raid 5 meaning
V1.04 - Software install removed
V1.05 - Mediabrowser added
V1.06 - Liability and server connecting
V1.07 - Added VLC playback support
V1.08 - Added DVDFAB HD for movies/audi only​
This is way outdated. Time to updaet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, just when I thought I was happy with my HTPC, you have shown me what needs to be done to bring it up to spec. Great write up!!!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 18, 2009)

It is a great program. Been looking for this for a long time. I accidentally found this on Toms Hardware so i thought i would contribute to the forum. The hardest part was getting codecs and 5.1 working since 7MC wouldn't work correctly with the speaker setup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 19, 2009)

Amazing write up SOL


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 22, 2009)

updated - minor fixes. 

Added "Updating title/Changing data"


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 22, 2009)

not a bad way to build an htpc. i prefer using the ps3 tho and just streaming all my media from my pc. no lag on a 8 gig x264 1080p bluray rip.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> not a bad way to build an htpc. i prefer using the ps3 tho and just streaming all my media from my pc. no lag on a 8 gig x264 1080p bluray rip.



I tried the ps3 for all that. Wireless just wouldn't work. We had no option for wired at the time so that was out. Now, we wired our house had already sold the ps3 and did this. 

good options though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I tried the ps3 for all that. Wireless just wouldn't work. We had no option for wired at the time so that was out. Now, we wired our house had already sold the ps3 and did this.
> 
> good options though.



oh man. yea when i first had the ps3 hooked up it was wireless and i couldnt do anything higher than 10mbit rate. now that it is wired it rocks. 

obviously from a tech enthusiast standpoint it is a lot more fun to put together a machine.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 23, 2009)

I can't wait to build me my HTPC I have saved!
Just need the money! More or less just after christmas!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> oh man. yea when i first had the ps3 hooked up it was wireless and i couldnt do anything higher than 10mbit rate. now that it is wired it rocks.
> 
> obviously from a tech enthusiast standpoint it is a lot more fun to put together a machine.



Indeed it is 



A Cheese Danish said:


> I can't wait to build me my HTPC I have saved!
> Just need the money! More or less just after christmas!



Well follow my guide when you build it  and if you run into anything let me know. I wanna make this perfect.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

good thread.

check the DXVA link in my sig if people want instructions on how to setup an alternate player to WMP


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 23, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Well follow my guide when you build it  and if you run into anything let me know. I wanna make this perfect.



Will do my good sir!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2009)

Can i get the title changed? 

Ultimate Home Theater PC Guide



Mussels said:


> good thread.
> 
> check the DXVA link in my sig if people want instructions on how to setup an alternate player to WMP



What does that do ? just lower cpu usage? or increase quality?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 23, 2009)

I do have my HTPC basic rig you will tell me but thats enough. 

Look at my system specs  and i added an old 70's amps for home audio system with 2 X 100 watts tall boxes containing 10 inches sub,  1 medium and one tweeter each. Plus 2 Sony 40watts boxes. That rock the place enough to shake the windows...i like to crank up the volume whern i play at Battlefield 2 firing heavy hell machine guns


----------



## Steevo (Nov 23, 2009)

Does that codec pack remove teh microstuttering issue with upscaled content on WMP?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm trying to find the best software for audio.. trying to get things balanced and there is always soemthing that just isnt right. currently just using the dfx plugin and wpm, any suggestions?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Does that codec pack remove teh microstuttering issue with upscaled content on WMP?



i've never encountered any microstutter, so it might.



freaksavior said:


> Can i get the title changed?
> 
> Ultimate Home Theater PC Guide
> 
> ...



hardware acceleration of your video. 99% of the time people who claim they have hardware acceleration, dont.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice guide.

Thanks!


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 23, 2009)

forgive me for being an idiot here, so for my nVidia all i need to do is download coreavc?

Im afraid to use CCCp because i finally got my audio working with Sharky007


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> forgive me for being an idiot here, so for my nVidia all i need to do is download coreavc?
> 
> Im afraid to use CCCp because i finally got my audio working with Sharky007



if you install coreAVC and set it up to use hardware acceleration, you merely need to set your players up to default to it (it has a tickbox in its config that should work for WMP)


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 24, 2009)

QUESTION: What do you thinlk about Cyberlink Power DVD for an HTPC ? I have no real problems up to now but the trial version only. I want to buy it for my HTPC that will use the Blu-ray and TV-card.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 24, 2009)

Personally i didn't like it, i have used, 7, 8, and 9. Also, i do not belive any of the sound cards from asus will bitstream with power dvd. I find arcsoft just better in general


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice work , cool guide


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont know if you want to mention this but with that powerful of an htpc there is no need to turn bitstreaming on. as long as there is hdmi and a powerful processor you dont have to encode the signal at all, just use pcm to get it from the htpc to the tv/receiver/whatever. 

bitstreaming is only necessary when you have a lower power rig and no hdmi cable because the cpu cant process the information fast enough and the optical cable or rca cables didnt have the capacity to carry it.

so it is preferred if given the option to turn off bitstreaming as the crazy A/V enthusiasts insist for the sake of purity to use pcm instead.


----------



## fyi? (Nov 25, 2009)

What a great guide. Thanks


----------



## MohawkAngel (Nov 26, 2009)

What if I plug my tv cable provider directly in my computer with pci tv-card and i use DVI cable for my computer screen? With my rig is there any tricks to boost the quality of the signal and the videos speed?  Thank you ! 





Easy Rhino said:


> i dont know if you want to mention this but with that powerful of an htpc there is no need to turn bitstreaming on. as long as there is hdmi and a powerful processor you dont have to encode the signal at all, just use pcm to get it from the htpc to the tv/receiver/whatever.
> 
> bitstreaming is only necessary when you have a lower power rig and no hdmi cable because the cpu cant process the information fast enough and the optical cable or rca cables didnt have the capacity to carry it.
> 
> so it is preferred if given the option to turn off bitstreaming as the crazy A/V enthusiasts insist for the sake of purity to use pcm instead.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 27, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> What if I plug my tv cable provider directly in my computer with pci tv-card and i use DVI cable for my computer screen? With my rig is there any tricks to boost the quality of the signal and the videos speed?  Thank you !



probably nothing you can do since the picture quality between hdmi and dvi is the same so far. the nice thing about hdmi is eliminating the need for an audio wire and its ability to carry a sh*t ton of information.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> probably nothing you can do since the picture quality between hdmi and dvi is the same so far. the nice thing about hdmi is eliminating the need for an audio wire and its ability to carry a sh*t ton of information.



i dont think HDMI is being used to its full potential yet.


i noticed my HDTV supports DLNA and a fwe other features, and saw a DLNA media box on the news page...


looks like HDMI can transfer controls from a remote to other devices.

EG, my TV remote has play/pause/rewind (even if they dont do anything on the TV) and they can be passed through HDMI to these devices, even without line of sight/compatible remote


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2010)

Please guys, if this thread doesn't make sense, you don't understand something, and its just not clear, please let me know. I fixed what Raid 5 means, but i posted this on Hardforum and the first few post were critical and negative about "I would never recommend any of this to anyone" So I want to know why. 

So let me know if something is wrong or doesn't make sense .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i dont think HDMI is being used to its full potential yet.
> 
> 
> i noticed my HDTV supports DLNA and a fwe other features, and saw a DLNA media box on the news page...
> ...



yea, im sure hdmi is not being used to its full potential yet.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2010)

is there any way to rip my dvd's faster took over 1hour for one dvd


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2010)

Which software are you using?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 10, 2010)

the one with the fox


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 10, 2010)

anydvd is actually really slow  its pathetic. 

try DVD Decrypter


----------



## coljarcker (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for hte guide


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2010)

Updated with how to use VLC to play mkv/avi files


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 29, 2010)

don't want to jack your thread, but a lot of people may want to consider XBMC as an alternative to WMC.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 29, 2010)

No worries. Input is welcome. I haven't used XBMC so I can't really input on that one.


----------



## viczulis (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice guide man  

Thanks


----------



## mon74 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for this write-up!

I was considering buying a sound card, but since i use toslink to connect the pc to mi receiver, the onboard audio is just as good, seeing as it is digital, or there are real differences in audio quality?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

mon74 said:


> Thanks for this write-up!
> 
> I was considering buying a sound card, but since i use toslink to connect the pc to mi receiver, the onboard audio is just as good, seeing as it is digital, or there are real differences in audio quality?



with digital, no not really. the only advantage would be in encoding, which is relevant for gaming, not for media playback.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 3, 2010)

hey mate just sent you a pm, Also wanting to know, Do you have to use My movies as a program for 7MC to work?? All my videos are DvD rips etc, not actual Full DVD Rips off a dvd, So how would i go about putting those into My movies? the same way or ?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 3, 2010)

Replied to your PM and no, you can use the files, my movies will index them and play them accordingly.

There are other softwares like my movies, but I like that one the best.


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Samdbugman (Dec 31, 2010)

*messed something up*

i guess i should have replied here. after using anydvd and then my movies, i start media player, the box art is there, i hit play and it ask for the disc. the reason for loading them will is so i dont need the disc. 
 i assume i am missing a step and cant get it right.  also note..i own each dvd i want to store and play on my hdd. i will not make any copies for sale or to give away, i just want to be able to go to media center and look at all my movies and decide which i want to watch without digging out the disc. thanks again all!  i previously posted this in software, i wil delete that post now.  thanks again all!


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Samdbugman said:


> i guess i should have replied here. after using anydvd and then my movies, i start media player, the box art is there, i hit play and it ask for the disc. the reason for loading them will is so i dont need the disc.
> i assume i am missing a step and cant get it right.  also note..i own each dvd i want to store and play on my hdd. i will not make any copies for sale or to give away, i just want to be able to go to media center and look at all my movies and decide which i want to watch without digging out the disc. thanks again all!  i previously posted this in software, i wil delete that post now.  thanks again all!



Create a .ISO image of the DVD Disc using or shareware/freeware application. i.e. MagicISO, PowerIso, Daemon Tools.

Once you have created the ISO file of the DVD you have to mount the ISO file. You can use the above mentioned applications to mount the DVD. Once mounted the computer will create a virtual drive allowing playback in AnyDVD or whichever player you use.


http://www.filehippo.com/download_magiciso/
http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
http://www.filehippo.com/download_daemon_tools/5054/


----------



## Samdbugman (Dec 31, 2010)

what i have done is to use dvd dycrypter, sending it to "my videos" file and then just adding them to media player library. seems to work just fine.
 &


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 31, 2010)

Samdbugman said:


> i guess i should have replied here. after using anydvd and then my movies, i start media player, the box art is there, i hit play and it ask for the disc. the reason for loading them will is so i dont need the disc.
> i assume i am missing a step and cant get it right.  also note..i own each dvd i want to store and play on my hdd. i will not make any copies for sale or to give away, i just want to be able to go to media center and look at all my movies and decide which i want to watch without digging out the disc. thanks again all!  i previously posted this in software, i wil delete that post now.  thanks again all!





Dent1 said:


> Create a .ISO image of the DVD Disc using or shareware/freeware application. i.e. MagicISO, PowerIso, Daemon Tools.
> 
> Once you have created the ISO file of the DVD you have to mount the ISO file. You can use the above mentioned applications to mount the DVD. Once mounted the computer will create a virtual drive allowing playback in AnyDVD or whichever player you use.
> 
> ...





Samdbugman said:


> what i have done is to use dvd dycrypter, sending it to "my videos" file and then just adding them to media player library. seems to work just fine.
> &



That would work but it also requires you to manually load the disc each time while my movies will do it for you. if you follow the guide, it is pretty similar. My movies is just to index the movies and then it loads an external program to play them.


----------



## Samdbugman (Jan 19, 2011)

freeaksavior i want to thank you for the incredible guide. i now have all my movies installed, but what i did was send each to libraries>videos>my videos and made a new folder for each one, and i dont need the disc now to run any of the movies. however i didnt use any indexing program, i open media player, and the movies are listed alphabeticly. i figure thats good enough for me, i dont want to install an indexing program and possibly mess something up. i had no idea how many dvd's we had until i got finished and dont want to go through that install again.      and many thanks!


----------



## Jyoti (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so very  very much, freaksavior, for your fantastic work writing this guide. I learned a whole lot and got answers to quite  a few of my question. Please keep your good work and share your knowledge with us newbies. Take care!!!


----------



## m4gicfour (Jan 21, 2011)

For people who plan to use their HTPC with a TV card and need to control a Cable or Satellite box, this may help.

Human_error's USB IR Reciever/remote guide


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 14, 2011)

Samdbugman said:


> freeaksavior i want to thank you for the incredible guide. i now have all my movies installed, but what i did was send each to libraries>videos>my videos and made a new folder for each one, and i dont need the disc now to run any of the movies. however i didnt use any indexing program, i open media player, and the movies are listed alphabeticly. i figure thats good enough for me, i dont want to install an indexing program and possibly mess something up. i had no idea how many dvd's we had until i got finished and dont want to go through that install again.      and many thanks!



Yeah, that would work too. You only did DVD though, i'm not sure 7mc will play blu ray without a program so you got half way there.  

7mc will index the movies for you if you have them in the right location, so if you ripped the movies correctly, you could essentially skip 90% of my guide.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2011)

Just an added suggestion for Media Center software.  XBMC is the bomb. Will play anything but BR disks has many options and skins. Will serve media to the whole house. Also has literately hundreds of options for Internet TV. I cant believe its free


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2011)

The HD4000 series cards have bitstream audio too, don't they? I'm thinking about getting a blu-ray drive for my HTPC but the HD4670 is the best card I can use.

And ty for the guide


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 20, 2011)

TRWOV said:


> The HD4000 series cards have bitstream audio too, don't they? I'm thinking about getting a blu-ray drive for my HTPC but the HD4670 is the best card I can use.
> 
> And ty for the guide



No they do not. 5 + do.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 1, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> The ATI HD 5 and 6 Series- (Need to purchase Arcsoft)
> these cards come with the option of bit streaming your sound, meaning your receiving will decode the audio.



What about nVidia cards?  Do they support this?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 1, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> What about nVidia cards?  Do they support this?



Yes NVidia GeForce 210  or newer support bitstreaming audio 5.1

For HD audio bitstreaming requires Nvidia 430 or newer


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry for the necroposting but I don't see the need for creating another thread: how far has the Intel HD Graphics gone in regards to HTPC use?

I'm considering using the next build for an HTPC:

- Gigabyte GA-C1007UN-D, NM70 chipset w/ Celeron Mobile Dual Core 1007U 1.5Ghz (Ivy Bridge)
- Intel HD Graphics (3rd Gen, 6 execution units w/o postprocessing) OCed to ~500Mhz (I think that's as much as the heatsink would allow)
- GA-630 miniITX case: http://www.g-alantic.com.tw/1088/ga630/ 
It can take a full size PCI card (tuner) and comes with a 120w DC-DC PSU
- 4GB DDR3-1600 CL9

I don't care about blu-ray 3D but I'd like DD/DTS passtrough at the very least. Does HD Graphics deliver in that regard?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Sorry for the necroposting but I don't see the need for creating another thread: how far has the Intel HD Graphics gone in regards to HTPC use?
> 
> I'm considering using the next build for an HTPC:
> 
> ...



Intel HD graphics work fine for DTS and DD. Ive built both and actually like the AMD A8 best. Just runs a little cleaner and smother as far a a HTPC. But ether is fine


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah, I was looking into an APU build but all the ITX FM2 boards have a PCIe slot. My tuner is PCI 

iI found this Anandtech review of the Intel HD 4000 Graphics but it doesn't offer any information about the regular HD Graphics.

According to this the only HTPC centric stuff missing from HD Graphics compared to HD 2000 is Intel Clear Video (skin tone Enhancement, Total Color Control (tm), and adaptive contrast enhancement)

I guess that I should test it myself. I'll make sure to report back. Thanks.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 24, 2014)

I feel like this thread needs to be updated. It was an excellent reference but it's looking a bit long in the tooth now.


----------

